

Band Discovers Leaked Song... Releases A Better Version For Free - bobds
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110105/20171512541/band-discovers-leaked-song-its-response-is-to-release-better-version-free.shtml

======
iwwr
I've never heard of this band before, but I like what I hear.

